# orgasm after total hysterectomy



## serenity 02030

Had to have total hysterectomy at age 45. Had good sex life, good libido and able to orgasm well. All that seems to be shot. I still want to have sex and have tried lube but was so messy, started low estrogen for the vaginal dryness and hot flashes. I just cant orgasm, do not get excited as i used to. I have orgasamed during masturbation. Any help, ideas, thoughts, hopes for me ladies..its quite depressing...thanks


----------



## Izzie

Oh my... That sounds awful. Have you tried speaking with your physician about this? A lot of them may blow of your orgasm questions since it's not medical. I am an RN and everyone I know who has had a hysterectomy has complained of this along with weight gain, hot flashes, and unwanted hair growth. I'm sure there are drugs you can take. Dostinex is a drug usually used to decrease prolactin levels but it increases libido. Prozac can also decrease libido but increase it in others... Check your progesterone levels and so forth. It's all a hormonal thing. There has to be a fix! Good luck.


----------



## anony2

I had a complete hysterectomy around 3 years ago, I am 44. I had problems at first because I had been experiencing extreme pain during intercourse before I had it, which is why I went in to begin with along with heavy periods, fibroids, & tumors. It was almost as if I had to retrain my brain to not expect pain when having intercourse. 

I also had to do relaxation/meditation so as to not "clench", my IC said that I was so stressed, I was walking around with my shoulders on my ears. lol


----------



## Stonewall

My wife had a total when she was 30. She is now 52. and she has absolutely no problem with this. She has massive Os. At first she had issues with drive but we changed her from primerin to estrotest (estrogen + testosterne). Problem solved!


----------



## Rowan

I had a hysterectomy earlier this year, at age 35. My orgasms feel different and can take a little longer and be trickier to get to. But I still have them. If you can orgasm through masturbation, you may be like me in that vaginal orgasms are no longer possible so you need clitoral stimulation during sex. It may be a matter of trying new techniques until you find what consistantly works for you. Your partner needs to help you with this. It will be different, but it doesn't have to be bad. 

If lube was too messy, try another one or use less. You don't need a handful, just a few drops. And try different ones until you find something you like.

You can also, and I would if I were you, speak to your doctor. You may benefit from hormone therapy of some type. I'm on the same bcp I was before my surgery, only now it's HRT instead of birth control. When I tried going off of it post-surgery, my skin broke out terribly, my migraines came back full-force, my weight loss stalled and I began growing a mustach. So I went back on it.


----------



## keeper63

My wife had a total hysterectomy in 2004, at age 41. Other than getting her HRT re-balanced a few times, and hitting some patches of LD, it has not affected her ability to orgasm.

In fact, she is probably more orgasmic now than before the surgery. She rarely had multiple orgasms before it, now she has them about 1/2 the time we have sex.

One other benefit was the removal of her cervix. I'm a bit on the "long" side (not very wide, just long), and we now enjoy deep penetration/no thrusting/tantric-style PIV sex, and it works much better hitting her a-spot without bumping into her cervix, which was painful for her.

Be sure to talk to the surgeon about having a "nerve-sparing" hysterectomy. The old school of thought (when my Mom had one) was that most middle-aged females who had a hysterectomy wouldn't be sexually active afterwards anyway, so why worry about not cutting nerves, etc. that could play an improtant role in sexual response and orgasm.

We had a long conversation with her surgeon about the procedure, and how we didn't want any more loss of sexual function than was absolutley neccesary. Not an easy or comfortable talk to have with a doctor, but one that was certainly worth having.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

They often say to leave the cervix as i do believe it is part of orgasm.

And some women like the cervix to be hit during sex, slight pain pleasure.

Sparing the Cervix in Hysterectomies - WSJ.com



> Some researchers believe that for at least some women, the cervix may contribute to sexual pleasure; doctors also say leaving it in place makes it easier to avoid unwittingly shortening the vaginal canal. A 212-patient Finnish study from 1983 found pain upon intercourse pre-hysterectomy was better relieved by a cervix-sparing procedure. A parallel study, involving the same women, found the frequency of orgasms decreased in women who had their cervix removed but not in those who didn't.


----------



## that_girl

I was reading up on hysterectomies when I thought I may have needed one (they just took an ovary).

My biggest fear was the loss of orgasms. Seems that the cervix and uterus play a big part in female orgasm. This is probably why you can't achieve one now. Did your doctor not tell you this? Mine did...then I had to research it because I didn't believe him .

I'm sorry you are going through this...maybe since you can achieve it through masturbation, then it's just nerves? I don't know


----------



## Rowan

I still have my cervix, but I can definitely tell a difference in how my orgasms feel since I no longer have my uterus. The uterus contracts during orgasm. Since I don't have one, there's no contraction. The orgasm feels different. Don't get me wrong, it's still very good, but it did take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Chelle D

Diabetes comes to mind.

Basically, a female can have the same sensory problems as a man on long time diabetes. Loss of feeling/nerves in clitoris/penis area.. & therefore unable to achieve orgasm.

Talk to doc. He might be able to prescribe something similar to cialis, but for women?


----------

